# Caterpillars eating bushes



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Here are the culprits that are eating my hibiscus bushes. They are almost 3" long and my neighbor told me that they sting like crazy.










What are they and what do I do?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Cut down the Hibiscus.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Saute onion in butter, with a touch of garlic. Add ground cumin and coriander. Toss in the critters, stir till they quit screaming, enjoy...


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

It is a Io Moth Caterpillar DO NOT TOUCH IT.. It does sting..
Adults emerge and fly in late April to May and then again July and August.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks Always! I looked it up and it's a pretty moth, I don't remember seeing one but I guess that they must be around. BTW the caterpillars are all gone today.

I found this in the yard last night.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

I told you they were good to eat.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> What are they and what do I do?


You need to set a couple of these free in your yard...









But don't go back there for a couple of weeks!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Seriously though, if you can't get rid of them, you need to call Dale Gribble. He'l know what to do.


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

wow lot's of great advice.....:laughing:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Tonights pic. Glass snake (actually a lizard). Picked it up during a smoke break.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

You're well on your way to openning your own petting zoo there Teetor!


----------

